# What do you think of MAC #191 foundation brush?



## shadowaddict (Sep 8, 2007)

I have heard so much about brushes 187 and 190 but not too much about 191. I let a m/a talk me into buying it this evening so I haven't used it yet. But I'm really not sure that's what I wanted. I had used the 190 before that was a s/e and had no luck, but I know the ones in the sets aren't quite the quality of the individuals. The m/a said the 191 gave more coverage than the others. She said the 187 gave a pretty sheer coverage and she thought the 191 was better than the 190. I have purchased so many times with this m/a and trust her but after I left I just kept thinking "is this really the foundation brush I wanted?" Please help, I do like more coverage and want a nice flawless look.


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi! I have the #191 foundation brush. I've been using it for about a month. I've never tried the #190, so I can't give you a comparison, but I can tell you about my experience. I have good skin but good coverage is still really important to me, and I find that the 191 allows me to achieve flawless coverage. It's gentle on the face, whice is important to me because I find some brushes (even very high-quality ones) very irritating to my skin. In addition, if you use a stippling motion as you wrap up your application (after you've achieved the coverage you want) you'll find that you can get an almost airbrushed finish. 

Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks and sorry for this dumb question but what is stippling motion? Also do you put like dots of foundation on your face and then blend with brush or do you put a little foundation in or on something and then dip your brush in it to apply. I just can't get the hang of the foundation brush thing. I would love to see the miracle that I saw when I started using eye shadow and liner brushes, amazing difference. Thank you for your help


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Thanks and sorry for this dumb question but what is stippling motion? Also do you put like dots of foundation on your face and then blend with brush or do you put a little foundation in or on something and then dip your brush in it to apply. I just can't get the hang of the foundation brush thing. I would love to see the miracle that I saw when I started using eye shadow and liner brushes, amazing difference. Thank you for your help_

 
Never a dumb question!!

You can stipple your foundation by taking the very tip of your brush, touching your face, and pulling the brush straight out away from your face again. (If you've seen people sponge-painting walls or creating peaks when frosting a cake, that's the general idea.) When you do this repeatedly it textures your foundation in such a way that light becomes...diffused, I guess. Sort of fuzzy and pretty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put the a bit of foundation right on my brush, dab it on my face to leave dots in the areas where I want extra coverage, then go back and spread the dots around. I don't do a lot of "spreading" at all, though. Again, treat it like you want to make peaks in your foundation rather than smoothing it around. Dab dab dab dab.... You get the idea.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you, I will try that. I guess this just takes some practice like everything else.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BRUSH
I bought it on my prostore binge while in new york city
I find that it picks up just the right amount of foundation,I like that it looks like a paint brush,you can really get into the little areas and it blends everything out,I really suggest it


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 11, 2007)

I much prefer the 190. The different length bristles create a great soft look when you blend, whereas I find the 191 applies streaky, and takes longer to blend.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BRUSH
I bought it on my prostore binge while in new york city
I find that it picks up just the right amount of foundation,I like that it looks like a paint brush,you can really get into the little areas and it blends everything out,I really suggest it_

 
Same here.  I especially like it for cream foundations such as Studio Tech or Studio Stick.  If I am in a hurry, I'll use it for applying the concealer as well, saves time and one less brush!

Edited to add: Oops!  I was thinking about the 192.  Maybe today I'll give the 191 a whirl and see how I like it.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have all four brushes mentioned :
187-My favorite!! I use with the studio fix liquid..airbrush appearance!
190-Good standbye...used for years love it
191-I purchased it...but I don't like the application
192-purchased 2 years ago for my kit and I have never really used this brush.
Hope this helps!
Kaycee


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 19, 2007)

My boss use this to apply under eye concealer, the DC trainer says that the 191 brush is her favorite for applying foundations, because it' so precise.  There's a youtube video there the MA is applying TONS of Dark MSF with the 191 brush, the link is  within the text on the page.


----------

